# [Suche] Terminverwaltung für Familie

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

je größer die Familie wird, desto schwieriger ist es einen Termin zu finden bzw. das Finden dauert dementsprechend lange.

Bei 8 Personen immer eine Doodle-Umfrage zu machen, gefällt mir auch auch nicht.

Deswegen dachte ich an eine Art Groupware Lösung, wo man bei der Erstellung eines Termins die Verfügbarkeit der Teilnehmer direkt sieht.

Leider habe ich da nicht viel gefunden und wenn, dann hat die Synchronisierung mit Android, Thunderbird nicht richtig geklappt oder was gekostet.

Zudem stellt sich bei dem oben genannten Fall das Problem, dass die Email-Adressen nicht einheitlich sind, sondern die meisten bei web.de gmx.de oder einem eigenen Hoster (z.b. Strato) sind.

Das Ganze soll auch nicht der totale Overkill wie bei einem Firmen-Exchange-Server sein, da es für max. 8 Personen ist.

Meine Idee war Ownloud, wo jeder seinen eigenen Kalender bekommt und diesen auch freigibt. 

Damit kann jeder sehen, wann jemand anderes kann, aber dann hat jeder auch 7 Kalender, die er einbinden muss.

Das gefällt mir auch nicht so gut...

Habt ihr eine gute Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

*Push*

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke!

----------

## Fijoldar

Was würde denn gegen den Google Kalender sprechen? Der lässt sich relativ leicht freigeben und man kann ihn in alle Geräte einbinden. Die GMail Adresse müsste man dann ja nicht unbedingt nutzen. Damit habe ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Wäre sicherlich die einfachste Lösung.

----------

## Finswimmer

Kann ich denn bei dem Google Kalender sehen, wann jemand anderes Zeit hat?

Beispiel: Wir sind 8 Leute und geben uns gegenseitig die  Kalender frei. 

Mit meinen eigenen privaten Kalendern hätte ich dann 12 Stück, die auf jedem Gerät synchronisiert werden müssen, nur um zu sehen, ob alle 8 Personen übermorgen abend Zeit haben.

Zudem sehe ich dann immer den Inhalt der jeweiligen Termine (wobei man das ausstellen kann, glaube ich).

Das Gleiche könnte ich auch mit OwnCloud machen, wenn man von Google weg will.

Aber mir schwebt vor, dass ich die 8 Personen als Teilnehmer zu einem Termin hinzufüge und sage "nächster freier Termin von 18.00-23.00" und ich bekomme dies angezeigt.

Das geht definitiv mit den großen Groupware-Lösungen.

Nachteil hierbei:

- alle müssen per Mail dort registriert sein

- sehr großer Overhead

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe mir das gerade bei meinem Google Kalender angesehen und ja es geht.

Man kann ihn entweder für die ganze Welt zugänglich machen oder nur für bestimmte Personen und man kann sogar einstellen was diese sehen dürfen (Verfügbarkeit oder mehr).

----------

## Fijoldar

Wenn man einen Termin erstellt, kann man auch bestimmte Personen einladen, an diese wird dann eine E-Mail geschickt (muss glaube ich nicht mal eine Gmail Adresse sein). Soweit ich weiß, können diese Personen dann den Termin bestätigen und dies für alle Teilnehmer sichtbar machen. So hat jeder einen Überblick über den momentanen Stand (wann? wer hat alles Zeit? bei wem ist es noch offen?). Ich halte den Google Kalender für die komfortabelste Lösung. Am besten probiert man es einfach mal aus.

----------

## Finswimmer

@schmidicom:

Das ist ja schonmal etwas, dass man den anderen nur seine Verfügbarkeit anzeigen lassen kann.

@Fijoldar:

Hmm. Ich lade also Leute für z.B. Freitag abend um 8 Uhr ein. Dann bestätigen diese mir per Email, dass sie alle nicht können und damit ist der Termin geplatzt.

Bei der Groupware Lösung, die ich kenne, kann ich schon im Vorfeld sehen, wann jemand Zeit und somit muss ich die Teilnehmer gar nicht erst fragen.

Auf dem Bild ist das ganz gut zu erkennen: http://www.pokorra.de/kolab/img/toltec/attendee_avail.gif

Der Organisator sieht sofort, wann jemand Zeit hat.

Genau das möchte ich haben.

Nochmal: So soll der Workflow aussehen:

- Organisator plant eine Party (Samstags)

- Erstellt Event

- Lädt 8 Leute ein

- Schaut sich die Samstage an und sieht, an welchem Samstag alle Zeit haben

- Erstellt an diesem Tag den Termin

- Automatische Einladung an alle

- Teilnehmer bestätigen, ob sie können

- alles gut  :Wink: 

Der zweite Teil ist der, der von Fijoldar beschrieben wurde. Aber mir geht es vor allem um den ersten Teil.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte nun meinen Wunsch genauer ausdrücken.

Vielen Dank für Eure Ideen.

----------

## bell

Thunderbird kann es angeblich auch: https://support.mozillamessaging.com/de/kb/arbeiten-mit-terminen

Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es funktioniert, btw. wie er in die Kalender anderer Leute schaut.

----------

